# WW1 Columbia Military Model original rifle carrying development photos



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I've been continuing my research into WW1 Military Model bicycles, which originally produced this good photo:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ww1-columbia-military-model-poster-child.128408/

I have come up with more excellent portrait photos showing proposed modifications to the bicycle to allow rifles to be carried. The photos were taken by Sgt. Hitz, US Signal Corps on May 31st 1919, so may be related to the photo in the post above because they were taken in the same month. Again, the bicycle is a Columbia, and since this is 1919 the modifications seen may only be one off design proposals.

The modifications to the bike allow the bike to carry both the US M1902 and M1917 rifles. The bike has been photographed from all four sides, giving a good view of the modifications. I have noted some of them, but  I'm sure you will see others. I have the original images in a high pixel format, so if there is anything you'd like me to blow up a bit better, please let me know.

I am going to do this in several posts, since there are too many details/photos to keep track of otherwise.

I am happy for you to use this research, but please credit it to Mercian, or Adrian Hardgrave at the CABE. It does take significant time and luck to do.

Thanks, Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

*Right view with 1917 rifle*

There is only one view with the 1917 rifle, so we'll start with that.






Immediately obvious is the leather bag on the frame, which appears to be the same type (it may be the same one) as the one on the 'poster child' bike. We now have a far better view of it from both sides. I can't imagine it was made specially for the bike, but have searched US Cavalry equipment etc. of the period, and not found  one similar. Suggestions are welcome. The same with the butt holder for the rifle. It is pressed steel with a US pressed into both sides, so unlikely to be a one off prototype, more likely an adaption of an existing part. Again, I have looked at US Army motor vehicles of the period, and not found one yet. The top bracket holding the rifle onto the head tube is likely to be made specially.

Notice the position of the pump, the fitment of a rack, and the Star clips on the pedals. These pedals match the ones on one of Serge's bikes. There is a good shot identifying the saddle as a Troxel too.









Also, although this bike is nearly new, the grips have already taken a battering, no wonder it's difficult to find originals.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

*Right view with 1903 rifle*

Similar to the 1917 rifle view. 





There are no modifications to the equipment. 

Closeups show better details of the rack, the back of the leather bag, and the small cutouts in the rear mudguard for the frame, also the upper rifle clamp.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

*Left view with 1903 rifle*





The closeups give a view of the other side of the upper rifle bracket, and the butt holder without the chainwheel in the way. Also the other side of the leather bag, and further detail of the rear rack and pedals.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

*Front view with 1903 rifle*





Excellent view of the Vitalic tyres in white, and the upper rifle clamp going over the bicycle badge. Also the Star toeclips.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2018)

*Rear view with 1903 rifle*





Again, a good shot of the pedals. The arms on the stand appear very bent, is this to make it flat, or to act as a 'skirt guard' if cycling when wearing a greatcoat? Are the two holes n the rear mudguard intended for a drop stand clip? Perhaps this was an idea tried and rejected.





I hope you enjoyed this (-;


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for posting... I need to get me a Military Model...


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2018)

Amazing photos!


----------



## blackcat (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello Adrian;
Thank you for these photos, what i like in you is that you like to share information without secrets, to make things happen.
You are a SUPER awesome guy! 
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Nov 20, 2018)

Amazing pictures! Thank you so much for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing these Adrian.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

thank you very much for your kind comments. (-: I appreciate them greatly.

And, the search continues....

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Bozman (Nov 21, 2018)

Now comes the measuring of the drawings so I can try to reproduce the rifle rack. Once I create the drawings I'll make sure I post them. Thanks again Adrian for discovering these amazing pictures. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Nov 21, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Now comes the measuring of the drawings so I can try to reproduce the rifle rack. Once I create the drawings I'll make sure I post them. Thanks again Adrian for discovering these amazing pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




As I mentioned, I have the original scans in far higher resolution than here, so if you need detail, let me know which parts I can concentrate on for you.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 30, 2018)

Great pictures!
On the '03 Springfield, it has a non-standard added hood piece that fits over the front site.
The front sites, on '03's, are very small and hard to see, and this would give you a better site picture.
The '17 has much better original sites and was an all around better rifle, but was dropped because of pettiness that it was of British design.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello;
By browsing the post "RANDOM EARLY ADS..." of @hoofhearted , i found that: THE N°4 STANDARD like mine



I know 2 bikes WW1 1918 in France with original pedals  N°5 PIRATE with black rubber.
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 5, 2019)

Excellent photos, thank you for sharing Adrian!


----------



## ChadC (Jul 6, 2019)

Awesome pictures!


----------

